# TRU Technology S500 Monoblock



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

not mine btw $360 or best offer

TRU Technology S500 Monoblock High-End Amplifier NEW!!! - eBay (item 270697310962 end time Feb-24-11 09:09:16 PST)


----------

